# keeping and taming conures??



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

hi there.
we have been thinking about getting a baby conure as a pet,
just to ask any owners of these,what your thoughts on keeping these and how you tamed them,any advice would be really helpful.
thanks: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Get a hand-reared baby Conure, then you know it will already be well used to being handled by humans. My Sun Conure is a real daddy's boy.


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

parent raised conures are very difficult to tame in my experience but we are getting 2 hand reared and i cant wait. Hand reared birds are the best


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

like others have said,hand reared all the way for a tame bird.but its up to you really can be hard to tame parent reared but would be very rewarding!

i met the breeder who hand reared mine in a macdonalds car park as he met me half way,when he let pinky out of the box he climbed straight up my arm and started preening my hair!:flrt:


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks guys,still deciding if we can all put up with the noise!!:gasp:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

sooty said:


> thanks guys,still deciding if we can all put up with the noise!!:gasp:


if its a small type conure ie green cheek i dont think they are that noisey at all where as the larger types blue crowns,suns and nandays WHOA ear plugs:lol2:


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

seen an advert for hand reared crimson bellied conures 13 weeks old, at £150 each and local to us !!....now im really tempted!!:whistling2:
i just need to get round hubby:gasp::lol2:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

sooty said:


> seen an advert for hand reared crimson bellied conures 13 weeks old, at £150 each and local to us !!....now im really tempted!!:whistling2:
> i just need to get round hubby:gasp::lol2:


if thats hand reared then thats a bargain


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

Snoopy84 said:


> if thats hand reared then thats a bargain


oh yea!!: victory:
went over tonight and chose our new baby,
got him for £150 and a lovely parrot cage,plus all the toys,branches etc from the bloke for £50,
and hes bringing it round to us on saturday for nothing!!:gasp:

bargain eh!!:no1:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

sooty said:


> oh yea!!: victory:
> went over tonight and chose our new baby,
> got him for £150 and a lovely parrot cage,plus all the toys,branches etc from the bloke for £50,
> and hes bringing it round to us on saturday for nothing!!:gasp:
> ...



you very lucky git :2thumb: bet this breeders no where near me either lol


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

im afraid not hes in bexhill east sussex:bash:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

sooty said:


> im afraid not hes in bexhill east sussex:bash:


loooong way away :devil:

i adore crimson bellieds. i have a green cheek pineapple blue and hubby got a blue one a couple of days ago now. so all new having tame conures as im used to wild onees


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

Snoopy84 said:


> loooong way away :devil:
> 
> i adore crimson bellieds. i have a green cheek pineapple blue and hubby got a blue one a couple of days ago now. so all new having tame conures as im used to wild onees


wicked!!: victory: great fun then!
i was wondering how long to leave him to settle in here before i go and put my hand in?
dont want him to start the biting process because its too soon and hes frightened:blush:
if any of you can let me know thanks: victory:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

All conures have a tendancy to be a bit bitey (I think that is right) at times. I was bitten quite a lot by mine to start with lol but they grew out of it after about 6 months. If it is hand reared you should be fine to put your hand in, the sooner he/she gets to know you the better I would say!

I had a crimson bellied conure, she was gorgeous, I also had a black capped conure, I had to rehome them because they were unhappy with me and I just found out yesterday that the crimson bellied escaped presumed dead, I am gutted  I am now wishing there was some way to get my black capped back!

Good luck with your new friend


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Snoopy84 said:


> loooong way away :devil:
> 
> i adore crimson bellieds. i have a green cheek pineapple blue and hubby got a blue one a couple of days ago now. so all new having tame conures as im used to wild onees


dont know if it is any help but I know someone in Leicester that breeds and hand rears crimson bellied conures, PM me if you want their contact details


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> All conures have a tendancy to be a bit bitey (I think that is right) at times. I was bitten quite a lot by mine to start with lol but they grew out of it after about 6 months. If it is hand reared you should be fine to put your hand in, the sooner he/she gets to know you the better I would say!
> 
> I had a crimson bellied conure, she was gorgeous, I also had a black capped conure, I had to rehome them because they were unhappy with me and I just found out yesterday that the crimson bellied escaped presumed dead, I am gutted  I am now wishing there was some way to get my black capped back!
> 
> Good luck with your new friend


thanks,yea they are hand reared so i wont wait too long before i get my hand in there: victory:

bet you are gutted eh!! how sad,might be worth an ask about the other one,if they ever dont want it and you could get it back?
never hurts to ask i find:blush:
good luckxxxx


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I always say to let the new bird settle in to its new cage, find the food & water, get adjusted after being removed from its clutch mates etc. 

Then judge the mood of the bird the next day, if it looks very content, playing etc, see if it is happy to step up for you.......if not, don't force it for the first couple of days, it may simply be a tad stressed out after the move.

I am sure you will soon have your new conure sat on your shoulders nipping your ears etc.


----------

